# USB MCE Remote Control



## ELSE (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello!

I have a MCE Remote Control (USB Recevier and Remote Control). When I plug in USB Recevier I see:


```
#ugen0.2 <Philips> at usbbus0
#usbconfig
ugen 0.2: <eHome Infrared Transceiver Philips> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL(12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

So, the device is not working as IR device (as I see). FreeBSD release 8.1#amd64 works on ASRock A330ION (MCP7A-ION).

Has anybody solved the problem and can successfully work with the device?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2011)

There's comms/lirc, but last I knew it was missing a kernel driver for FreeBSD.  There were some posts on the freebsd-usb mailing list in August about potential new work related to it, but no word since then.


----------



## ELSE (Jan 24, 2011)

I tried comms/lirc and installed it from ports with the latest portsnap update, but it falls into core dump on my FreeBSD 8.1#amd64 (it might happened as result of not proper config, I will test it). Thank you for your attention! If I'll find any way to get the device work I will post about it here.


----------

